# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti i Violinës në Shqipëri

## katana

Arti i violines ne Shqiperi Florian Vlashi 
Violinisti eshte ai fenomen njerezor teper i veçante qe ka brenda tij ne nje permase te habitshme gjysem-tiger, gjysem-poet. 
Yehudi Menuhin

Eshte thuajse e pamundur te gjesh nje vend si Shqiperia ku te jenë si "te ngrira" ne kohe te gjitha etapat qe ka kaluar Arti i violines, qe nga origjina e hershme dhe e mjegullt deri ne ditet tona me tere kompleksitetin e tij. Le ti hedhim nje veshtrim te shpejte ketij vendi te vogel ku, si ne muze, ndesh historine shumeshekullore te mbretit te instrumentave. 
Ne Alpet e Veriut te Shqiperise eshte nje instrument mjaft i dashur per vendasit, Lahuta, nje lloj shume i afert me ravanastron indian. Ky i fundit njihet si paraardhesi me i hershem i instrumetave me hark -3000 vjet para Krishtit. Duhet te kete ardhur ne Europe nga Persia e Arabia ne kohen e Kryqezatave ( Dominic Gill ). Fjala shqipe Lahute vjen nga ajo arabe ud - dru. Lahutari luan dhe kendon rapsodi me tema mitologjike dhe lahuta perdoret siç perdornin greket e lashte Liren, per te mbeshtetur efektet e kenges dhe poezise. Njihet metamorfoza qe pesoi arti muzikor europian me futjen e harkut nga Azia. Pra, atje eshte, i paprekur dhe i gjalle ne Alpet e Shqiperise, sikur debora e perjetshme te kete ngrire dhe kohen. 
Dhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdon misteri i krijimit te violines, mister qe e ben me te bukur dhe e vesh me nje tyl te magjishem kete instrument-mrekulli te krijuar nga Zoti. 
Nga shkrimet dhe pikturat e epokes mesojme se violina filloi te shfaqet rreth gjysmes se pare te sh. XVI ne Italia dhe arriti kulmin me mjeshtrit kremoneze ne sh. XVII-XVIII. Sipas studiuesve, liutajot cremoneze e veneciane e merrnin drurin per instrumentat e tyre nga malet e Ballkanit ku jane Alpet shqiptare. Po nga aty merrnin dhe rreshiren me te cilen krijuan vernikun e famshem, sekretin e perjetshem te Stradivarit. Nuk dihet se kur hyri violina e pare ne Shqiperi, por kontakti me kete instrument duhet te jete mjaft i hershem. 
Ne Epitom musical te vitit 1556 nga Philibert Jambe de Fer shkruhet "Ne quajme viola ato qe zoterinjte, tregtaret e njerezit e tjere te Vertuz kalojne kohen... Tjetra quhet violine dhe perdoret neper kercime popullore". Keshtu u pa violina dhe nga shqiptaret, duke u bere mjaft e preferuar thuajse ne te gjitha grupet e muzikes popullore sidomos ne zonen e mesme e te veriut ku ishte ne rrolin kryesor. Keto grupe prej 4-5 instrumentash luanin ne te gjitha festat dhe sidomos ne dasma. Ashtu si ne pikturat e Mark Chagallit, violinisti ishte per njerezit nje figure gjysem mitike, qe merrte pjese ne te gjitha ngjarjet e festat, duke u bere keshtu nje lloj deshmitari i ekzistences njerezore. Kjo shprehet dhe ne Kabate (forme e muzikes popullore ne dy pjese kontrastuese) ku pjesa e pare eshte "ad libitum" sentimentale, dehese e nostalgjike gati "ne te qare", ndersa pjesa e dyte nje gezim i shfrenuar deri ne ekstaze - dy fytyrat e jetes. 
Per sa i perket rolit te violines ne Dasma ka nje spjegim interesant te profesorit anglez Wilfrid Mellers. Ai spjegon se te luajturit ne violine eshte si te krijosh jeten. Harku, dextra, ana aktive e fuqise mashkullore stimulon anen femerore universale, te majten ( dhe vete violina te kujton trupin e femres, shkruan Menuhini) duke i dhene jete te gjitha formave potenciale qe ajo ka brenda. 
Le ti hedhim nje shikim te shpejte fjales qe perdorin popuj te ndryshem per te luajturit ne violine: play (luaj) anglisht, tocar (prek) spanjisht, suonare (tingelloj) italisht, a cànta (kendoj) rumanisht, luaj ne shqip etj. Por ne shqip kjo fjale ka hyre me vone si shprehje e qyteterimit dhe progresit te gjuhes, sepse fjala evjeter eshte "me i ra", i bie violines, nje perzierje e dhunes dhe pasionit, qe ne zhargonin e njerezve perdoret dhe per te shprehur aktin seksual. Pra kemi nje marredhenie me instrumentinhume me larg se te luajturit, te prekurit, te tingelluarit... Dhe tek festa pagane si Dasma ana shoqerore dhe ajo erotike jane bashke. 
Violinistet shqiptare, ndryshe nga ato te eurepes veriore qe luajne vetem ne pozicionin e pare, dallohen per virtuozizem qe i afron ato me violinistet cigane e çifute. Ato dominojne tastieren deri ne ekstrem, ndersa dora a djathte krijon ritmet dhe levizja e saj provokon levizjen e kercimit te njerezve perreth. 
Eshte e çuditshme dhe ja vlen te theksohet ekzistenca ne muziken shqiptare te ritmeve me meter te perzier me baze numrat magjike 5 dhe 7, ndersa ne muziken "e qyteteruar" ritme jane te organizuar ne grupe simetrike. Kjo i jep muzikes shqiptare nje nerv ritmik ekspresiv, marramendes dhe mjaft te komplikuar qe te kujton ritmet e çuditshme te Bartok apo O. Maessien. Realizimi i Kabave kerkon nje teknike te larte qe shpesh here i afrohet dhe "Aires gitanos" te Sarasates. Violinistet ishin te pashkolluar por te magjepsnin me lojen e tyre gje qe te sjell ne mend legjenden e vjeter universale te lidhjes se violinistit me djallin. 
Nderkohe qe muzika popullore eshte statike, e pashkolluar dhe shprehje e konservatorizmit e identitetit kombetar, muzika klasike eshte gjithnje ne zhvillim, ka te nevojshem kualifikimin dhe eshte tregues i progresit e pjesemarrjes ne Europen e qyteteruar. Dhe ne Shqiperi ndodhi kjo ndarje; nen influencen e kontaktit me Italine, u be e modes qe familjet fisnike dhe borgjeze te blinin violina ne Venedik apo Tirol. Kur nga lagjet popullore vinin notat e nje violine boheme, nga dritaret e aristokrateve degjoheshin notat e Bach-ut apo Debussy-s. Keshtu filloi shkolla e mirefillte violinistike shqiptare e cila pati dy periudha A - para 1945 me influencen e shkolles çeke, austriake dhe italiane dhe B - pas 1945 me shtimin e shkollave ruse dhe rumune. 
(A) Ne fundin e sh. XIX dhe fillimin e sh. XX ne Europe dominonte shkolla e Sevcik dhe Flesch. Profesori çek O. Sevcik (1852-1934) rinovoi teresisht tekniken e violines duke e leruar nga rregullat e kufizuara te se kaluares. Pa te do te ishte e veshtire te mendohej muzika e R. Shtrauss, Ysayse apo Debussy. Ai pati rreth 5000 studente nga a gjithe bota. Njeri prej tyre, Ludovik Naraçi, studioi me te ne Austri dhe Prage. Me kthimin ne atdhe te ketij violinisti hyri dhe shkolla me e re europiane ne Shqiperi. Kesaj ju bashkangjit dhe ajo italiane me violinistet Lam Petrela e Sofokli Paparisto bashke me shume violiniste italiane e françiskane qe formonin ne ate kohe orkestrat e vendit. U hapen klasat e violines ne shkollen e re te muzikes ne Tirane (1933) me mbeshtetjken e Italise, ne Normalen e Ilbasanit (1909), ne Liceun Francez te Korçes (1917). Lidhjet me Italine, Francen e Austrine ishin shume te forta; mjafton te permedim vetem qytetin e Durresit qe ne vitet 30-31 kishte 43 studente qe shkolloheshin ne keto vende, ne mes tyre dhe muzikante. 
(B) Pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore Shqiperia kaloi ne Kampin Socialist. U ndje menjehere dominimi i shkolles ruse dhe lindore ne pergjithesi. Eshte e vertete qe komunizmi, me organizimin e centralizuar, masivizimin dhe trysnine e teorise famekeqe te Realizmit Socialist beri shume deme ne Arte, por shkolla instrumentale u prek me pak nga ideologjia e diktatures dhe diti te perfitoje nga organizimi dhe lidhja me shkollat e kampit socilist (Ruse, Çeke, Rumune, Gjermane D.). U hapen Shkolla muzike thuajse ne gjithe vendin, dhjete Shkolla te Mesme te Muzikes 12 vjeçare (nivel Konservatori) dhe Instituti i Larte i Arteve sot Akademia ne Tirane (4 vjeçare). Pra, tere studimet per violine perfshijne nje periudh prej 16 vjetesh. Violinisti dhe kompozitori Pjeter Gaci studjoi ne Moske me Prof. Yankelevichvazh dues i Yampolskit e Auer; violinisti dhe dirigjenti Eno Koço studjon ne shkollen e Leningradit; Genc Bogdo dhe Robert Papavrami studjojne ne Prage. Ky i fundit me prof. Peskai i shkolles Yoachim e Hubay. Influence te madhe pati shkolla rumune ku studjuan Raimonda Stefi e Pirro Gjezi por sidomos ardhja ne Shqiperi e profesorit rumun te njohur Modest Iftinki i cili la nje gjurme te forte ne shkollen shqiptare. Ajo italiane vazhdoi te ndjehej me violinistin Ibrahim Madhi e çelistin Ymer Skenderi nxenes i Janigros. 
Mendoj se ne kete kompleksitet shkollash ne periudhen e dyte luajten rrol kryesore disa figura: Robert Papavrami vendosi bazat e shkolles moderne te violines. Ai eksperimentoi qe ne "virgjinitetin muzikore" absolut (4 vjeç) pervetesimin e teknikes violinistike ne baze te refleksit e psikologjise se femijeve. Sot ai punon ne France dhe metoda e tij ne Shkollen P. Rode te Gradignan ka terhequr vemendjen e shume muzikanteve ne te gjithe boten si dhe admirimin e Menuhinit. I biri dhe nxenesi i tij Tedi, fitues i disa konkurseve nder to dhe Sarasate, pò ben sot nje karriere te shkelqyer. Modest Iftinki, njohes rigoroz i teknikes dhe disiplines violinistike, formoi nje brez te tere instrumentistesh te perfeksionuar qe perhapen metoden e tij ne gjithe vendin. Ndersa violinisti Ibrahim Madhi e çelisti Ymer Skenderi, vazhdues te shkolles Italo-Franceze, veç formimit te nje klase instrumentale mjaft cilesore, vendosen bazat e muzikes se dhomes, duke e "veshur" instrumentistin me nje sensibilitet e muzikalitet njerezore. Kjo, duke ju bashkuar pergatitjes teknike absolute te Papavramit, kompletoi figuren ideale te violinistit. "Vetem keshtu ennergjia vitale rrjedh lirshem duke komunikuar ne violine "zerin e brendshem" te interpretit" (Accardo). 
Sot ne shqiperi degjon tingujt befasues te violines se Schnittkes apo Xenakis, tingujt hyjnore te Bahut, marramendes te Kabave qe, duke u perziere me ato misterioze te Lahutes se Malsise, krijojne keshtu nje "kolalzh" te çuditshem ku here shfaqet tigri dhe here poeti.

----------


## Fiori

Si mund te permendesh violinen pa permendur Paganinin si dhe e anasjellta :) 

Disa fakte mbi violinen :

*1.* gjatesia duhet te jete afersisht 36 cm
*2.* punimi i drurit dhe vjetersia e tij kane shume rendesi pasi zakonisht mbi telat (e mbeshtetur mbi ure) zakonisht ushtrohet 7-8kg fuqi nga dora e violinistit dhe telat jo vetem duhet te perballojne kete force por dhe njekohesisht te nxjerrin tingullin e duhur. 
*3.*Violina hyn ne grupin e veglave "Kordofone" dhe kjo pak a shume kuptohet nga vete emri i grupit, behet fjale per vegla te cilat prodhojne tingullin nga lekundja e telave (nuk e di cila eshte arsyeja qe pianoja nuk ben pjese ne kete grup :-*)
*4.*Zakonisht nje orkester simfonike ka 24 violina, te ndara ne violina ta para dhe te dyta dhe njera prej tyre eshte violina spale (lum kush e ka shijuar kete vend).

Edhe pse familja e veglave kordofone ishin me te njohura ne vendet arabe, turke dhe orientale se sa ne Europe, violina europiane eshte ajo e cila perdoret sot me shume. Turqit e pershtaten violinen pas struktures se violines se perdorur ne itali, me vone u perhap ne Iran ndersa Linjda e Mesme u njoh me te pas fushates se Napoleonit ne Egjipt. 


Me poshte po vendos nje foton time ne vitin 1988 menjehere pas saxhios (provimit) te klasit te pare ne violine. (fotoja nuk eshte aq e paster)


Do i kthehem perseri kesaj teme...


p.s. jam e sigurt kjo teme ka qene e hapur dhe nje here me pare tek forumi i vjeter, por isha e sigurt se kisha hedhur disa materiale atje. Me sa pashe nuk e gjeta pergjigjen time, sic duket materialet i kam hedhur diku po Zoti e di ku :)

----------


## Alisha

Hi
lexova shkrimin tuaj mbi artin e violines dhe mu duk shume interesant.

Alisha

----------


## katana

aman hiqe foton se do te marr m'sysh. 
sa e lezeçme! 

ne fillore me shoqen e ngushte te mamit fillova te marr ca mesime mbi violinen. s'kisha dore e vesh per te. doja shume te mesoja qe ta luaja po nuk me eci. dhe si gjithmone kur nuk e arrin dicka fillon e thua qe nuk te pelqen dhe une iu luta mamit mos me detyroj me zorr se nuk e kisha qejf violinen. po ashtu me ndodhi me pianon. 
tani qe e mendoj them me vete sa keq te kisha pasur pak durim ose te me kishte nxitur mami me shume do dija sot qe te luaja pianon apo dhe violinen. 

kam admirim te madh per njerez me pasion e dhunti pas veglave muzikore qofshin violine piano apo ...

fiori nje teme qe hapur tek i vjetri nga eni mesa me kujtohet po une artikullin e mesiperm e postova serisht pasi me erdhi me e-mail nga dikush dhe mendova ta ndaj me ju. 

katka

----------


## ornament

Me kujtohet kur njoni i tha njehere nje goce qe kishte nje violine me vete; Tu bofsha violine shpirto! Nje tjeter, po shoku jone e pyeti: pse me? Sepse do ti rri gjith diten ne faqe - thote ai trimi. 
A ju kujtohet goca, si ju hudhshin thuma çunat ne sHqiperi, po atje ku jetoni tani a vazhdon prap kjo mesele?

ps; Kata s'ka nevoje me pas vesh as dore, per te bere diçka. Ajo qe duhet eshte vetem vullneti dhe ja del mbane.
Nje profesor i perkushtuar arti ne Tirane, mbas disa vjetesh viziton ne nje qytet europian nje ish nxenesin e tij. Rruga i binte andej.
Ne nje moment i thote ketij; Vetem tani me duket po e kuptoj çdo me thene TALENT - pra "te kesh dore", "te kesh veshe", "te kesh sy", siç shprehet populli per kete - s'ka aspak lidhje me kete (keto qe numerova une me lart) eshte diçka me e thelle, me e padukshme, me e nderthurur.
Ne kete konkluzion ai arriti pasi te gjithe ata nxenesit e tij ne te cilet ai kishte varur "shpresa" si talentet e ardheshem e te shndritur, pra ata me te miret e klases qe koshienca e çdo profesori seleksionon, asnjeri nuk merrej me me Art, po kishin perfunduar shofera kamioni, kamarjere, banakiere ose tjeter.
Ndersa ky nxenesi tek i cili ai s'kishte pasur kurre besim, bile kishte keshilluar prinderit e tij, qe ta vendosnin ne nje shkolle tjeter me te adaptueshme me te ardhmen e tij, vazhdonte gjithmone te "bente" Art, megjithe perpjekjet e panumerta qe jeta e re i krijonte vazhdimisht.

----------


## katana

mire bere qe ma the se duhet ta pranoj faktin qe s'kam durim e vullnet. 

sa per ate shembullin nuk qendron! kemi te bejme me ca shqiptare qe emigruan ne nje shtet tjeter europian. rrethanat e gjendja e nje emigranti nuk i jep atij mundesine apo dhe lluksin qe te merret me art. ai artist mbetet ne shpirt po nuk e ushtron dot ate atje ku mund te jete se dhe nje artist njeri eshte dhe si fillim duhet te respektoje hierarkine e nevojave dmth te kete çati mbi koke, barkun plot, dhe vetem me plotesimin e ketyre mund ai te merret me art, dmth ta ushtroj ate. (ndoshta po kontradiktoj veten me kete po me falet)
gjithsesi jam dakort me ate qe je munduar te thuash qe talenti nuk eshte gjithcka por vullneti. s'ka thene kot Einstein (një tjeter shembull) qe duhet 10% imagjinatë dhe 90% djersë. mund ti kem perqindjet gabim.

----------


## ornament

Shih shih dreqi, ça pergjigje me shkolle, se pritsha nga ty, moj shejtan se mos te ndihmon mami kur shkruan keshtu. Pastaj dreq lere Ajnin rehat ku fle, çna e ngatarron ketu.

Pastaj mendo pak, ti vullnet s'ke (vet e the), artiste s'je, atehere pse te mos kete lidhje, si thua ti?
Kata degjo mua, te jesh DIKUSH duhet patjeter te kesh; NJE TE METE. Kur te rritesh do ta kuptosh kete qe po te them.

Psh, e para s'duhet te jesh simpatik, sepse nje i tille i arrin gjerat kollaj fare, pa u lodh, pa djerse (siç thua ti). Femrat te vijne vete, heh a me kupton? Vetem te metat ta kalitin vullnetin, te bejne ta thyesh gurin me koke.
Robi me kot fare, eshte ai qe s'eshte i bukur dhe qe s'ka vullnet, pra qe s'ben fare perpjekje per te arrit diçka sado e vogel ti duket ajo.

Ciao kata!

----------


## katana

ime me dhe im at me kan hedhur ne rruge te madhe. 


konsidero te metat e mia: mungesa e vullnetit dhe talentit (po permend vetem keto se i perkasin muhabetit) atehere kush dikushi qenkam une? 

dhe pres dicka (me) ment

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pëshëndetje Fiori :)
E lezetçme fotoja juaj me vjolinën. Vjolina për mua është vegla më e vështirë sepse gjithnjë më jep ndjenjën e pasigurisë: duhet ta dish aq përvetsisht saqë gishtat të shkojnë vetë në urë, dhe të gjejnë vetë rrugën e tyre pa patur nevoj për ty... ura pa perde si ajo e vjolinës është me të vërtetë e vështirë... për mua është më e thjeshtë kitarra sesa violina, në fund të fundit gjithçka që dua të bëj është disa "grooves" që shprehjnë diçka. Fiori akoma e vazhdon violinën? Shpresoj që po sepse është një vegël shumë e veçantë. :)

Katës:
Shpresoj që një ditë pasi të zgjohësh në mëngjes të çohesh dhe të kapësh një penel dhe të fillosh të pikturosh, ose të kapësh një instrument ose mikrofon dhe të fillosh të këndosh... shoh që arti jeton në ty, dhe është keq që s'shprehesh. Siç e tha edhe Ornamet, s'ka nevoj të jesh shumë i talentuar... talenti vjen kur e dashuron vërtetë atë çka ndjen, dhe kur punon me vullnet dhe disiplinë për të shprehur apo rifiguruar atë çka ndjen. Një e thënë e Emerson është: "Shpirti krijoj Artin kudo ku ai lindi. Ishte në mëndjen e tij ku Artisit i lindi modeli i tij. Insisto në vetvete; asnjë herë mos imito." Unë për një kohë kam pas qënë i fshehur pas instrumentit të baterisë, sepse isha shumë i ndrojtur që të shkoja në qëndër të skenës. Por tani edhe pa ditur shumë nga veglat e tjera po mundohem që të shprehj çfarë ndjej me aq sa di. Duhet vetëm vullnet dhe ndjenjë më shumë sesa talent... ky i fundit është rrjedhoj e dy të parave. Çfarë tha Ornamet është e kapur: "Robi me kot fare, eshte ai qe s'eshte i bukur dhe qe s'ka vullnet, pra qe s'ben fare perpjekje per te arrit diçka sado e vogel ti duket ajo." Ke shumë Artë në vetvete Kata, të duhet vetëm ta shprehësh.

Gjithësesi, përshëndetje
drini.

----------


## nimf

e c'rendesi ka nese i arrin gjerat pa djerse, nqs i meriton?  koha tregon ca meriton e ca s'meriton.  icik ndihme nga natyra si fillim s'te ben keq.



> A ju kujtohet goca, si ju hudhshin thuma çunat ne sHqiperi, po atje ku jetoni tani a vazhdon prap kjo mesele?


ktu s'te hedh njeri thuma ornament.  ne gocat ketu, i ulim cunat qe kemi ke stolat, edhe u themi te na hedhin thuma kur ne dalim 'xhiro'.  :)

kata ca pergjigje pret nga ornamenti?  ka per te te pyet a je e bukur te pakten? (apo jam gabim?) 
ndersa une them qe vullneti, vjen e iken.  si mund te kesh deshire per te krijuar dicka, pa pas vullnet?

ps: fiori, eshte e habitshme sa ngjan me mua te ajo fotoja (kur isha aq e vogel sigurisht.)

----------


## Fiori

Kur njeriut vertet i pelqen te beje dicka atehere e ben. Kur ajo "dicka" nuk i sjell kenaqesi atehere le te jete dickaja - gjeja me e mire qe mund ti ndodhe atij njeriu gjate gjithe jetes ai perseri nuk do harxhoje kohe me te.

Megjithate te dinin nxenesit e klasit te pare sa rendesi do kishin me vone ato mesime qe ata merrnin vitet e para atehere te gjithe do e shikonin shkollen me tjeter sy. Por kesaj i thone "Te nuseroja dhe nje here, pa dija une si nuseroja" (shprehje popullore kjo, jo pervoje personale :rolleyes: )

E kam fjalen edhe ne (une me bashkemoshataret e mi "muzikante") jo se e dinim vertet cfare ishim duke bere atehere kur rrinim studionim me ore te tera violine, se ndryshe do i kishim kushtuar tjeter vemendje ne ate kohe. Sa harqe, violina, urra etj jane thyer apo tela jane keputur vetem qe te shpetonim nga tre kater ore studim, ne e dime - e gjitha kjo ne nje periudhe kur violinat ishin shume te shtrenjta dhe te merrje violinen tende ne moshe aq te vogel sa ishim ne, ishte priviligj - ne na dukej si mallkim. Terhiqe violinen zvarre sa here vinim e iknim ne shkolle, rri ne shtepi te studioje atehere kur femijet e tjere benin "qejf" . Perfundimi jo te gjithe ata qe vertet kishin talent dhe kishim fillime te larta perfunduan te studionin violine ne te larten. 

Kenaqsia me e madhe eshte kur nje pjese vertet te hyn ne shpirt dhe studimi nuk eshte me "detyrim" por kenaqesi per veten tende. Futesh ne dhome dhe nuk mban mend sa ishte ora. Del ne fund ne koncert dhe kujton se do vdesesh nga frika pasi ti dridhesh me shume se telat e violines, nejse... (dembelizmi eshte dicka tjeter, ste le te ikesh shume perpara edhe sikur te kesh lindur violinist) 

Me kujtoi nimf me komentin e fundit ne lidhje me ngjashmerine. Kur ishim te vegjel benim shaka me njeri tjetrin pasi gjithmone kur ishim te perqendruar ne violine, i mbanim buzet ne menyre te cuditeshme. Per kohe te tera e quanim njeri tjetrin *goje peshk* , eshte tipike per shume violiniste mund te them. 


Paganinin nuk e kam harruar akoma...

----------


## ornament

Se morra vesh ça deshe me thone me gjithe ate recital pagan-ian, justifilkim i vetes?. Ti Fiori ke tendencen ti terheqesh gjerat nga poshte.
E kujt i intereson per dembelat, pastaj ç'lidhje ka "po te kishim mesuar". Noli e nisi muziken ne moshen 55 vjeç, mbaroi konservatorin dhe kompozoi edhe nje opera, "skenderbeu"; Van Gogu e filloi pikturen ne moshen 30 vjeç, etj, etj, ngaqe s'kishin mesuar te vegjel.
Asnjehere nuk eshte vone, kjo tregon se talenti pak vend ka ketu, ne nuk LINDIM por BEHEMI dikush.
Kuptohet qe diferenca ne thelb ka, ato jane gjenetike, por dhe nje here kjo s'ka aspak lidhje me talentin, me dukjen e jashteme, ate qe dallojne profesoret dhe gjindja rreth nesh.
Te zbulosh nje "talent" eshte me veshtire se te kapesh lloton.
Ndersa ajo qe ti e cileson "kenaqesi"qe duhet te ket perparesi mbi "detyrimin"si kusht i vetem per te bere diçka me vlere, nuk di a me ndjek! une mendoj se ne fakt eshte e kunderta qe ndodh, ajo qe na shtyn per te bere diçka eshte pikerisht DETYRIMI dhe jo KENAQSIA.

ps; Kata pse bo sikur s'kupton, ato kushtet e "renda" qe ti permend, egzistojne per te tere nxenesit e atij profesorit, pse vetem ata "talentet" ndryshuan profesion, e jo ai "pa talenti", a kupton? kjo e beri profesorin te dyshoje ne kuptimin e tij mbi "talentin", ate çfare ne konsiderojme; "ky ka vesh" ndersa ai tjetri ka dore", etj, etj.
Psh, Fiorin kur e futi mami saje ne shkolle per violine, u bazua tek; "ua sa vesh per muzike ka kjo vajza ime" ngaqe fiori kur ishte e vogel i kendonte permendesh te gjitha kenget e festivalit. Po te mos jete kjo, atehere per te kenaqur egon e vet, duke menduar "ta bej gocen violiniste", kjo do t'ja beje jeten me te lehte.
Pra dhe ky rast, na ndihmon te kuptojme qe talenti eshte diçka tjeter nga ajo qe verejne te tjeret nga jashte tek nje person.

Edhe Avni Mula, gocen e vet Inven per egon e vet e futi ne shkolle muzike, "ta beje babi si veten" mendoi ai, kushedi ç'do qe bere Inva po te zgjidhte vete, ndoshta infermiere fshati.
Mirepo Avniu su kenaq me kaq, as mendoi qe tani ç'do gje varet nga goca, sa talent ka ajo, siç mendoi ndoshta mami Fiorit, as tjetren; "do zoti gocen e kap meraku me violinen (siç mendon fiori vete). 
JO! Ai e DETYROI Inven per tu bere ajo qe eshte sot, duke mos i lene shteg tjeter.
Dhe Inva u be STAR i interpretimit vokal.
Ajo, jam mese i bindur akoma s'merr kenaqesi kur kendon, ose pergatit nje repertor te ri.

Pastaj per te folur per Artin eshte me te vertete shume veshtire, pothuaj e paaritshme po te mos jetojme ne ambiente artistike.

Nje pershendetje per gocat enderimtare te Artit.


_Kujdes me komentet jashte teme, ketu nuk je ne mes cunash rruge duke ju treguar imagjinatat e tua.

ndryshuar nga Fiori_

----------


## Fiori

Ornament nuk dua te futem ne gjera te vogla por dua te te them se me violinen nuk u njoha as rastesisht as sepse mami apo babi po mundohej te kenaqte krenarine apo ndonje enderr te vjeter te tyren.

Gjithashtu cfare doja te thoja me shkrimin tim te cilin ti jo vetem qe nuk e ke lexuar nga poshte por si zakonisht nuk e ke lexuar fare _(kjo eshte arsyeja perse te bashkebisedosh me ty zakonisht eshte humbje kohe)_ eshte se talenti nuk ka rendesi pasi pavaresisht ne si femije na moren ne shkolle nga talenti ata qe u bene me vone te njohur nuk u bene nga talenti por nga PUNA (jo me detyrim kjo e fundit, pasi ka nje kufi durimi mbi detyrimin dhe pastaj njeriu fillon rebelon kur vertet nuk kenaqet nga ajo cfare ben). Nga eksperienca ime mund te them qe asnjehere nuk kam nxjerre gje ne drite kur e kam bere me detyrim. Koncerti me i mire qe kam luajtur ne violine ka qene nje koncert qe me pelqeu mua si permbajtje dhe nuk kishte lidhje fare me detyrimin. 

Inva Mulen nuk e njoh personalisht qe te them perse ajo vazhdon te kendoje muzike.Por mund te them per veten time luaj dhe studioj violine vetem sepse me jep kenaqesi. Perse une nuk vazhdova per violine perseri nuk ka lidhje me detyrimin, por me shume me kushtet qe nuk ishin te pershtatshme atehere kur une duhet te shpenzoja me shume kohe me te. Nje femije 5 vjecar Ornament nuk besoj i mendon gjerat me djallezine e nje plaku ... nuk di si te ta shpjegoj me mire ato cfare kam menduar une ne kohen kur kam filluar te studioj violine. Ato te thyerat i tregova per humor jo per te te thene se mua apo ndonje tjetri na vune revolen tek koka qe te benim violine pasi asnje prind apo profesor nuk ka kohe te rrije cdo dite nga 10 ore me femijen kur studion dhe "ne" studionim edhe kur prinderit nuk ishin prane. 

Per Paganinin doja te thoja se biseda e solli te tregoja te tjera gjera ne lidhje me violinen, por duke qene se jemi ne nje teme mbi violinen do shkruaj patjeter ne ditet ne vazhdim dicka mbi jeten e Paganinit pasi nq se ke degjuar ose ke lexuar ndonjehere ne jeten tende dicka nga fillimi deri ne fund jam e sigurt e di dhe lidhjen e ngushte te ketyre dy fjaleve. 





> te jesh DIKUSH duhet patjeter te kesh; NJE TE METE


Asnje nuk eshte i perkryer, dmth te gjithe e kane nga nje te mete dhe jane dikushi per 'veten e tyre'.

----------


## ornament

Fiori si perfundim ti hodhe poshte vetveten.
PUNA eshte DETYRIM, fiori, ajo nuk eshte KENAQESI. Ti the te kunderten e kesaj me lart, ndersa une kam kohe qe po them te njejten gje.
Do te jem kurioz po te provosh te kunderten.

Tjeter, mbi ate citimin tim; ne nuk flasim per te njejtat "te meta". 
Garinxha (nje futbollist brazilian) ishte çalaman, nje kembe e kishte 5 cm me te shkurter, ai megjithese i tille, ishte lojtari me TEKNIK i skuadres braziliane, kampione e botes. A kupton per çfare te metash flas une.
Jo çdo njeri e ka nje kembe 5cm me te shkurter se tjetra. Ndersa ato qe ti konsideron si te meta, per mua NUK JANE te tilla; te zgjohesh vone, te jesh pertac, te pish duhan, te rrahesh gruan, etj, etj. Pra une se kam fjalen per keto.

Ndersa vlera per VETEN, ne pak na intereson, bile njesoj gjithashtu per ty, po ta vleresoje veten aq, si dhe te jesh tej mase e kenaqur nga ky vleresim, s'do kishe fare nevoje te merrje pjese ne diskutimet ne forum.
Ne te gjithe ketu kerkojme ket vleresim te vetes ne syte e te tjereve, njeriu eshte qenie sociale Fiori, ai jeton ne turme si dhe ka nevoje per vleresimin e saj, gjeni te jete.

----------


## Ihti

Ornament, edhe kete e nxorre:)
--Qe pjesemarrja ne forum behet per ta perkedhelur  ngaicike egon...

Nuk jam kondra jo, por nuk e prisja te dilte nga goja e mbinjeriut te Nietzsches :)

----------


## epiriot

jam antar i ri dhe me vjen jashtezakonisht mire qe po flisni per kete tam.une studioj piano ne gjermani.ka gati 2 vjet.eshte nje rruge e mrkullueshme por njekohesisht shume e lodhshme.ajo qe eshte gjeja me fantastike eshte mesazhi qe muzikanti perpiqet ti japi publikut me c´faredolloj vepre qe ai loz.shume veta qe e nisin kete rruge mendojne qe eshte rruge pa fitim nga ana e lekeve e kam fjalen.por eshte ana tjeter ajo qe te mban plot me kureshtje per te emsuar misteret e c´do vepre te kompozitoreve te ndryshem,eshte pasuria dhe ngrohtesia e shpirtit te nje artisti.muzika eshte afrimiteti me i ngrohte per shpirtin e njeriut.nga muzika kuptohet nganjehere se c´fare karakteri ka njeri apo tjetri dhe c´fare ngrohtesie shpirterore kane njerezit ne pergjithesi.muzika eshte nje faktor i shenjte qe mbledh rreth vetes gjithe shpirterat e infektuar nga ngrohtesia e saj dhe qeteson ato shpirtera te trazuar.flas per muziken klasike ne pergjithesi,por edhe per lloijt e tjera te saj eshte e njejta gje.fatkeqesisht muzika klasike ne shqiperi eshte dora e fundit.fatkeqesi.dua te pershendes ate katanen per kete teme te bukur qe solli ketu.nuk e di a studion violin  ne new york?ne qoftese studion akoma te uroj suksese dhe pac nje te ardheme sa me te lumtur.neqoftese jo atehere prape vazhdo te degjosh muzike si klasike por dhe te llojit tjeter.eshte miku me i ngrohte dhe me i sinqerte....urime dhe nje here per temen.me pelqeu.iu pershendes te gjitheve o shqiptare kudo qe jeni.mos harroni nga vijni dhe se kush jeni....mireudegjofshim

----------


## drini_në_TR

Epirot! Më pëlqen tej mase shkrimi që ke postuar. Muzika është Arti që s'ka nevoj për fjalë, është një nga mynyrat më të bukura për t'u shprehur. Unë kam qënë baterist, dhe jam akoma, por së fundi po mësoj edhe kitarrën dhe me aq sa di kam harriur të kompozoj ca këngë. I kam hedhur në një CD dhe nganjëherë shkoj në kafene ku edhe gjej një vënd ku mësoj, dhe nganjëherë dëgjoj se çfarë kam bërë. Është me të vërtetë një mynyrë fantasike, sepse sado të qëllimshme ti kesh këngët, nëse vërtetë ke shprehur atë që ndjen, vërtetë që ja ke harritur qëllimit.

Përshëndetje Bashkatdhetar :)
drini.

----------


## epiriot

faleminderit drini!qofshin te bekuara kompozimet e tuaja qe kane dale nga thellesia e shpirtit......te pershendes

----------


## Fiori

Dje ne mengjes, duke hyre ne trafikun e shpejte te agimeve te ndritura te pranveres me dhembe (viti 2005), pa dashur shtypa ne radio nje stacion me muzike klasike. 

Etydi qe degjova ishte i shkurter, kuptohej qe ish shkruar per çelo, por jo i njohur per veshin tim. E ndjeva pranveren, gjithe te gjallet dhe te vdekurit. Sot doja ta shkruaja ne forum, por muzika kish ishte shurdhuar!


Fioralba

----------


## Skenderbeu 2

Miredita Antare te Forumit kudo qe jeni e na ndiqni .


Eshte e vertete qe Violina eshte nje Instrument Majestoz .

Atij Instrumentisti apo Instrumentiste qe eshte dhene mundesia te mesoje, te luaj dhe te Koncertoje Programmet nga me Aktuale te Violines Moderne e din shume ne Shpirte qe te luash ne Violline eshte si te sherosh dhe te njallesh Shpirtin nga presionet dhe Veshtiresit e Jetej kudo ne Bote , sado qe ajo ka nje panmje krejt te ndryshme nga Ana e perjashtme .

Qe nje Intrumentist te jete ne gjendje te luaj Violine si dalja e Diellit ne Pranvere , se pari duhet te jete Ai ose Ajo Person shume i paster ne Shpirte dhe ne drejtimin e Jetes , ne cfar do lloj situacioni apo pune qe ndodhet ne moment .

D.m.th.  Ai Violinist/ste qe del ne Scene dallohet dhe kuptohet menjehere,ose me e thene me Fjale te tjera , Musika e Tij/saj eshte e tejdukshme dhe ja ben Publikut te qarte qe me cilin/cilen Njeri kemi te bejme, sa i shkolluar eshte , si i shikon gjerat , me cfar gjuhe mund te flasi me njerezit , eshte zemer vogel  apo  gjere , luan me shkollimin e atij apo ketij Shteti , ose i permbledh te gjitha se si perfundim kuptojme individualitetin dhe kombin tij (qe me sa duket vete luan ai keshtu) .


Qe te merresh me Instrumentin e Violines duhet se pari te kesh nje Ndigjim te persosur , te kesh kohe ne disposition , te jesh mire nga ana financiare , te kesh nje Instrument shume  shume te mire , te kesh nje harc me qualitet te larte , te kesh mundesine te shikosh dhe degjosh Artiste te ndryshem te cdo lloje instumenti (jo vetem te Violilines) (pra si me thene Njeriu duhet te ushqehet me ket lloj ushqimi , te ndegjoje kete apo ate pjese , sonate konzert qe si perfundim i pelqen vete ta luaj ate pjese deri ne ate forme sa nuk e zen edhe gjumi kaq kohe sa nuk e ka gjetur ate pjese dhe ta shikoje, luaj sa me pare nga fillimi deri ne fund etj, dhe me e rendesishmja nga te gjitha eshte pastaje Profesori .

Ne qofte se te gjitha kushtet e me larta jane aty dhe Prinderit ose Studenti/tja shkon tek nje profesor qe nuk e njeh atehere mendojeni vete se cfar mund te dali .

Ah , ne qofte se Njifni nje Profesor Klass qe eshte Fituesi i atij apo ketij Konkursi atehere mund te themi qe Personi eshte ne rrugen e drejte dhe se duhet shume pune pastaj per te arritur ate Dite pra qe gjithsecili mendon psh, te luaj ne Scene ose te kete nje Vend ne Orchester .


Per sa i perket Personave qe e kan Titullin Proffesor per mendimin tim duhet te ndahen te pakten ne Dy Kadegori .

1) Jane Proffesoret qe Punojne por nuk prekin ose demostrojne mesimin me Violine (PROFFESSORA PASSIV)

2) jane Proffessoret qe japin Mesim dhe demostrojne gjate gjithe kohes (sigurisht aty ku duhet) me Violine qe nuk i ze gjumi Naten dhe nuk lejne gje pa bere deri sa Studenti i tij te dali ne pune ne Jete , ose perjashtimet si Solist 
(PROFFESSORA ACTIV) .


Pra konstatojeni vete me cilet Proffesora keni marre mesim dhe se si ju a kan bere mesimin dhe se sa ju kan ngelur nga ato qe ju kane mesuar dhe a ishin ne rregull ato qe ju thane ato apo cilin te pyesje tjeter sepse ato te gjithe pak a shume njelloje ishin , qe ne shume raste i eshte dhene nzenesit apo studentit gjithmone faji ne fund , qe ka mesuar apo nuk ka mesuar , jo po gishti , dora djathte ,e majte , positione ne violine , dhe ne fund fare pastaj stili dhe shija e .



Pastaj eshte edhe nje teme tjeter qe nje Antar i forumit ketu diskutoje per kete .

Nga ato qe kane qene me te miret ne Shqiperi ka pasush ndryshime , perfundimisht edhe te gjithe njerzit nuk duan ose kan durimin dhe trimerine te dalin Solo ne Scene .


Dikush ka nisur jeten e tij qe ne femijeri si solist , dikush si orchestrant , dikush .


Pra ne qofte se dikush nga ata nxenesit e atij profesori te famshem qe ka qene dhe ka dale vetem si solist , qe ka shkuar me vone dhe jasht shtetit , atehere ai ka shkuar jasht shtetit vetem se me ate deshire dhe vendosmeri qe ato studime dhe repertuar te gjere Violinistik ti vazhdoje atje dhe te mesoje dhe gjerat e tjera qe nuk pati mundesi ti mesonte dhe ti merrte ne Shqiperi .  
Por shkollat ne Bote nuk kane klassestudimi si Solist mirepo DegeOrchestera .

Nje person qe behet nje here Luan atehere ai qendron gjithmon Luan .

Nje qe ka qene dhelper qendron gjithmone dhelper .

Punen qe ben Luaani nuk e ben dhelpra , nga ana tjeter punen qe ben Dhelpra mund ta bej Luani , po jo si dhelper por si Luan .


Ndersa disa te tjere gezohen me ate ashtu qe hyjne ne Orchester dhe nuk kane nevoje qe ta vrasin mendjen me programmin e Solistitit , si Kjo Pjese, Sonate , Konzert , Imprvisation , Bravuer etj .

Pra ku e dini Ju qe Ai Solisti me i miri Klasses nuk eshte Activ dhe qe nuk merret me me Violinen ???

Apo nuk eshte e lejueshme qe Njeriu (ne kete rast Violinisti) te bej edhe nje pune tjeter ?
Si thoni Ju vetem te luani Violine dhe gjerat e tjera nuk duhen prekur me dore ?

Une them ndryshe qe Violinen njeriu duhet ta mjeshtroje dhe kur ka nje konzert e tregon mjeshtrin e tij .
Kur ka koch tjerer merret sigurisht edhe me dicka tjeter .

Shikoni , qe te kete nje njeri qejf qe le luaj ne Violine ai duhet te merret ne dite dhe me dicka tjeter , ne kete moment konstaton ky person qe ka deshire qe sa me pare ta preki Violinen pastaj .

Po ta kete gjithe diten Violinen ne Dore eshte ne rregull 1 dit 2 -3-4 nje jave - 2 jave por pastaj ai konstatan qe fillon nje monotoni dhe nuk mund ti shikoje dhe ti degjoje pjeset me .

Ose vetem se nga detyrimi puna etj .

Solistat studiojne ne nje forme krej ndryshe .

Do te thoja studiojne por jo dhe aq shume sa mendojne te tjeret dhe jane ne gjendje qe per nje jave shumica dhjete dite te japin koncert madheshtor ( pjese te ndryshme te nivelit me te larte qe me Vite nuk i kan prekur ato me dore), ( qe per keto qe punojne ne Orchester as qe mund te diskutohet nje fenomen i tille ) .

Kerkoni ne Internet dhe me siguri qe do te gjeni informatione (per ate Solistin si Solist dhe per ato te tjeret si Orchestrant ) .

Dhelpra ben shume Femje (me duket pak a shume deri ne Dhjete) , Ndersa (Luani/Luanesha) ben vetem nje femije , por e ben ate Luan .


Pra e kam fjalen qe ka nga ato Njerez qe bejne shume Fjale 
( Shume e per Lume )

Ka dhe nga ata qe flasin me pak 
( Pak e sakte )




Ju uroje atyre qe e pelqejne Musiken Klassike ( Vecanerisht per kete rast Instrumentin e Violines ) 
 qe ne fund te fundit te jeni vete ne gjendje dhe jo te detyruar prej Medies te vendosni kush ju pelqen , tek cili doni te shkoni ne koncert , dhe te ipni dhe te shfaqni mendimet e juaja te lira .


Per Violinistin nuk ka gje me ta madhe dhe emocionale kur ai e ndjen qe musika e tij vjen dhe i pelqen publikut .



Ju faleminderit per kohen qe moret dhe lexuat kete mesazh .



Ju uroj gjith te mirat ne Jete , pune , shoqeri dhe ne Familije .
Vecanerisht Artistave Instrumentisteve dhe konkretisht Violinisteve shume sukses ne Koncert me Lojen dhe Musiken e tyre .



Pershendetje Larg Atdheut
Skenderbeu 2 .

----------

